# Chandler and West out against Nets



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im going see the game tonight vs the Nets...This will be my third game this season...IM PUMPED!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Chandler and West*



Geaux Tigers said:


> Im going see the game tonight vs the Nets...This will be my third game this season...IM PUMPED!


I'm a bit worried. We have 2 of our core players out. This might not be pretty. Have fun.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Paul named WC POW.... (merged)*

Hilton is questionable too.Apparently he has knee tendinitus and the sore knee from the collision.Perhaps Julian gets out of the doghouse if he can play well in the next couple of weeks.It's not like Scott has a choice about playing him now.Could end up with Ely and Marks starting...Both of them played like crap monday...Ely didn't act like he'd been paying attention in class either.He screwed up a couple of plays down the stretch against the pacers.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Paul named WC POW.... (merged)*

Yeah Hilton too. I didn't mention him because I'm more worried about two of our main players being out. Hilton isn't a main player although he has been kind of turning the corner lately. Having Hilton available would at least give us another big body in the middle. Brook Lopez will probably have a field day on Ely and Marks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Chandler and West*

Doubtful for tonight's game against the Nets and who knows when they'll return.

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/01/new_orleans_hornets_likely_wit_2.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Paul named WC POW.... (merged)*

I went ahead and started a thread to talk about the wounded rather than turn CP's WC POW thread into one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was so confused...I know I didn't start this thread and it had my name by it and I was all WTF? Sneaky sneaky mods...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ 
:lol:

I figured I'd just move all the Nets/injuries posts to a thread of their own instead of leaving them in the CP3 WC POW thread and yours just so happened to be the first one which is why it appears as though you started the thread.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP was pretty damned good tonight...A couple too many turnovers,but one of them should have been a dunk by Ely and I personally think he got fouled on two of them.Still they played a pretty anemic lineup tonight and he got them a win.I thought his defense was really outstanding,especially when they put him on Carter for the last two minutes or so.I guess Devin Harris was benched down the stretch...He certainly had a dreadful night shooting night.Don't think the hornets could have managed this win without the nets playing poorly and failing to exploit a lot of beneficial matchups.

I guess I shouldn't get mad at Melvin when he's just clearly in over his head,but it's pretty obvious why he doesn't play too much.Overall he had a very good game,but he made a lot of mistakes and he should have put down those dunks after they broke the traps.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think Ely's defense was better than his offense tonight. All I could think of when he got his shot blocked by Hayes was that it'll probably be on youtube in 2 minutes. :laugh: That block and the block on him by Vince both should've been easy put-ins but he messed them up. I saw Devin holding his side so his ribs may have been bothering him. I think he had x-rays done earlier today.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Melvin Ely played one of the best 3-for-12 games he'll ever play, because his impact wasn't measured by his scoring. He grabbed four rebounds and blocked three shots and generally played interior defense the way it should be played.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-3/12326053938490.xml&coll=1

:laugh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Julian needs to play like this the next couple of nights and force Scott to give him some minutes.they just desperately need anyone who can score in double figures and I don't see any excuse why he should sit while guys like Brown play.Hey let him make some mistakes and do some ****ing coaching when he does...Isn't that your job?This team isn't going to do much in the playoffs if they don't start getting more from the bench and Julian is the only place they can go to get more from their bench.At some point stubbornness becomes stupidity.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I still have no clue why we were pounding the ball down to Ely in the third and fourth quarters...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Big Al will dominate the Hornets bigs. Hopefully we can at least try to rebound the ball and hopefully knock down shots.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the lack of size really killed them tonight.I don't think CP was particularly sharp in this game...They needed him to be otherworldly tonight.They certainly got good shooting and that's something to be positive about.Unfortunately so did the Wolves.I wasn't really in love with their zone defense tonight,but when you have Sean Marks and Ryan Bowen trying to guard Jefferson what else can you do except zone up and give a ton of help.When they really went into the zone and stayed in it was when the wolves really started hitting shots.I've heard that Carney had really come around and he was a big factor in their recent winning.I can see why people have been impressed with him,but he's not that good.Either CP or Peja messed up the rotation on that one trey he hit late...Others they just didn't recover quickly enough from collapsing into the paint.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now they're saying Tyson may be out until after All-Star break. Man oh man oh man. 

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/01/new_orleans_hornets_center_tys_5.html


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm really not that upset about the Minnesota loss. We really needed our big men against Jefferson and Smith. No offense to Marks, Ely, and Bowen. They played better than I expected, but no way they could handle them two. If they can get West and Armstrong back by next week, we still have a chance to gain some wins with all the home games they have coming up. If not, the Hornets are going to plummet in the WC standings.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson is saying he's hoping to be back before All Star break and West could be back sometime very soon.

I know Scott and co. won't let Tyson return before they think he's ready. 

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/01/new_orleans_hornets_starting_c.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West is saying he's ready but Scott is being cautious. Maybe he can get in limited minutes against GS on Friday before playing SA on Saturday. A back to back might be a little rough on him right now if he isn't as ready as he thinks he is.

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/01/new_orleans_hornets_forward_da_1.html#preview


----------

